# Getting a Snow Removal Company Started



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am quite new to the whole art of snow removal. I've been browsing around different forums for a while now trying to figure out the best way to plow snow. I will be plowing snow mostly from residential driveways. Most of them vary in length, but i'd say most are around a 1/4 mile (give or take). I live in Connecticut, and we do get a fair amount of snow. 

I was thinking about purchasing either a Bobcat 773G or an S185. I would of course buy the machine used with around 1-2k hours. After researching this i realized that was only half the battle. Nobody seems to be able to agree on what the best thing to push snow with a Bobcat is. I'm pretty sure it's just a personal preference, but i may be wrong about that. The argument seems to be between a snow pusher around 8' long (another debate on the size of the pusher), a regular toothless bucket, and a Bobcat snow blade (and of course they're people who debate whether a straight blade or a V-blade is better). I also heard about the snow blower attachment, but in my opinion, it's a bit too expensive. However, if it's light snow, id imagine that thing clears driveways super fast. 

After all that i was thinking about buying a beat around truck (either a 1500 or a 2500) to put a plow on just to push snow at a much faster rate than the Bobcat would be capable of. How does my plan sound?

Also, how does the whole "Charging" thing go? Is it a flat rate for the driveway, an hourly rate, or does it depend on other factors (such as how much snow)? 

If you were first going into the business with the experience you have gained over your years of snow plowing, what would you do?


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

a bobcat is pretty slow for 1/4 mile long driveways, I think it would be hard to be profitable.

A 1 ton truck with a blizzard or v-blade would be more efficient, and you would save loading/unloading time.

I would estimate under 10 minutes for a 1/4 mile drive with my blizzard plow. Hard to load and unload a skid steer in under 10 minutes.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

What part of CT?


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1324388 said:


> What part of CT?


New Milford, CT


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Just buy a decient used 3/4 ton pickup with an 8foot blade and learn as you go.


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

Chris112lee;1324385 said:


> a bobcat is pretty slow for 1/4 mile long driveways, I think it would be hard to be profitable.
> 
> A 1 ton truck with a blizzard or v-blade would be more efficient, and you would save loading/unloading time.
> 
> I would estimate under 10 minutes for a 1/4 mile drive with my blizzard plow. Hard to load and unload a skid steer in under 10 minutes.


I'm pretty sure i exaggerated a lot on that number. 1/4 mile is probably the LONGEST driveway i can think of. This picture is at 100 feet and shows the average length of the driveway around here. This is why i wanted to get a Bobcat, and a truck, so that i can move/pile snow as well and just straight plow it.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

If you're just starting out, a 1-ton 4WD pickup with a decent plow is the way to go. A skidsteer is a working machine only - you can't use it for your personal vehicle, therefore, you have two vehicles already. A skidsteer does not travel well on the road. How are you going to get it from wherever you're going to park it to the jobsites? Do you have summer work for a skidsteer? After you have been in business for a few years and/or pick up some good contracts/customers, you should look into getting a 4WD tractor with a plow and maybe a blower but not just yet.


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

Landcare - Mont;1324404 said:


> If you're just starting out, a 1-ton 4WD pickup with a decent plow is the way to go. A skidsteer is a working machine only - you can't use it for your personal vehicle, therefore, you have two vehicles already. A skidsteer does not travel well on the road. How are you going to get it from wherever you're going to park it to the jobsites? Do you have summer work for a skidsteer? After you have been in business for a few years and/or pick up some good contracts/customers, you should look into getting a 4WD tractor with a plow and maybe a blower but not just yet.


Why would i want to get a 4WD tractor over a Bobcat? When you say 4WD tractor, do you mean a lawn tractor with a bucket or more like a wheel loader? Bobcats are better in tight spaces, and a lot more compact. I think that would be better than a tractor.

I could do summer jobs for people, and i actually have a trailer that would be capable of pulling a Bobcat.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

kingkong0192;1324443 said:


> Why would i want to get a 4WD tractor over a Bobcat? When you say 4WD tractor, do you mean a lawn tractor with a bucket or more like a wheel loader? Bobcats are better in tight spaces, and a lot more compact. I think that would be better than a tractor.
> 
> I could do summer jobs for people, and i actually have a trailer that would be capable of pulling a Bobcat.


Actually meant a farm-type tractor with a heated cab and a blower on the back - about 50-65 horsepower. This type of tractor travels well and fairly quicly on the roads and so you don't need to have a truck and trailer on the same jobs (three pieces of equipment for the same $$$). As I said, if you have summer work for a skidsteer loader, go for it. You can also get summer work for a tractor if you buy a brushcutter or flail mower for it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Those look very similer to what I plow. I started with a F150 after 2 years i bought a Jeep as backup.

After I plowed 1 time with the jeep I sold the F150. I could plow 2x as fast with the jeep as with the truck.

That is still true today. I have a sub with a F250 and I out plow him 2 to 1.

I now have 3 Jeeps and over 100 customers (1 Jeep backup)


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I would never trailer a skid steer around during a snow storm. You would jack knife that thing in a heartbeat. I am going with everyone else here....If you are just going to do driveways, buy a pick up truck. I would buy 2 pick ups before I would buy a skid steer in your case. If you are going to use one, I like the power angle plow on it the best. I have one for a parking lot we do and I have the large snow bucket and a power angle 8' plow. I was thinking about putting wings on it this year so you can use it as both a pusher or a plow but if you are doing driveways you definitely don't want a pusher box. They dont scrape down all the way. They are for moving large amounts of snow corralled by other equipment in a parking lot. You can use them for "plowing" but in that case you would be more efficient with the power angle. 

My answer though, buy a truck. No need for a skidder and no way to get it around unless you do it all after the storm. It would take forever if you did. We did use it last year to do some driveway cleanups but it was always after the storm. After we got huge piles and mounds of snow we sent letters out to customers to do removal. It worked out pretty well but I have been plowing for 15 years and never remember a winter with as much snow as last winter and never had to do removal in driveways before. The other thing to think of is how much you will make off the machine. You cant buy a $15k specialty machine for driveways. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

nepatsfan;1324545 said:


> I would never trailer a skid steer around during a snow storm. You would jack knife that thing in a heartbeat..


Someone a little uptight about towing? lol


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

theplowmeister;1324540 said:


> Those look very similer to what I plow. I started with a F150 after 2 years i bought a Jeep as backup.
> 
> After I plowed 1 time with the jeep I sold the F150. I could plow 2x as fast with the jeep as with the truck.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how is a jeep faster than a truck? The only obvious difference i can see would be the size in the actual vehicle. Would you mind making that a little bit clearer for me? Thanks in advance.



Landcare - Mont;1324532 said:


> Actually meant a farm-type tractor with a heated cab and a blower on the back - about 50-65 horsepower. This type of tractor travels well and fairly quicly on the roads and so you don't need to have a truck and trailer on the same jobs (three pieces of equipment for the same $$$). As I said, if you have summer work for a skidsteer loader, go for it. You can also get summer work for a tractor if you buy a brushcutter or flail mower for it.


Alright thanks for the input on that. However, the houses that i would be plowing wouldn't be so close together. I think i would need something road legal so that i could travel long distances. Thanks for the tip on the 3 for 1 with the tractor, i never thought of that before.



nepatsfan;1324545 said:


> I would never trailer a skid steer around during a snow storm. You would jack knife that thing in a heartbeat. I am going with everyone else here....If you are just going to do driveways, buy a pick up truck. I would buy 2 pick ups before I would buy a skid steer in your case. If you are going to use one, I like the power angle plow on it the best. I have one for a parking lot we do and I have the large snow bucket and a power angle 8' plow. I was thinking about putting wings on it this year so you can use it as both a pusher or a plow but if you are doing driveways you definitely don't want a pusher box. They dont scrape down all the way. They are for moving large amounts of snow corralled by other equipment in a parking lot. You can use them for "plowing" but in that case you would be more efficient with the power angle.
> 
> My answer though, buy a truck. No need for a skidder and no way to get it around unless you do it all after the storm. It would take forever if you did. We did use it last year to do some driveway cleanups but it was always after the storm. After we got huge piles and mounds of snow we sent letters out to customers to do removal. It worked out pretty well but I have been plowing for 15 years and never remember a winter with as much snow as last winter and never had to do removal in driveways before. The other thing to think of is how much you will make off the machine. You cant buy a $15k specialty machine for driveways. Just my opinion.


Thanks for that as well. I think i might just go with either a pickup/and or jeep with a plow. That seems to be what everyone says is the best combo. As for the plow, im not quite sure on that yet.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Chris112lee;1324624 said:


> Someone a little uptight about towing? lol


We tow all the time but when there is snow on the road a 7 or 8k lb machine behind a 1 ton dump or more than likely a 7k pound pick up is a recipe for disaster when you try to stop. I have done it before but trailers are not fun when there is snow on the road.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeep= Smaller Wheel base easier to get into tight places and easier to Maneuver.

I bought a F150 this year, doing hopefully residential once the snow falls and everyone loosens there tight pockets. We'll see how it goes, Maybe a Jeep is in the Future.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well first off lets start at the beginning. First do you have commercial liability and commercial vehicle insurance? Second, have you set up a EIN number or whatever your State requires? Third, do you have any type of plan, customer agreements, or anything in place yet? These are all things I would be more worried about before I started asking what you should use to perform these services.....if you want to do it and be legit. As far as what equipment, I would just say a 3/4 ton with a V blade would be my choice. But if you wan to be one of "those guys" well.....good luck.


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

Brian Young;1324811 said:


> Well first off lets start at the beginning. First do you have commercial liability and commercial vehicle insurance? Second, have you set up a EIN number or whatever your State requires? Third, do you have any type of plan, customer agreements, or anything in place yet? These are all things I would be more worried about before I started asking what you should use to perform these services.....if you want to do it and be legit. As far as what equipment, I would just say a 3/4 ton with a V blade would be my choice. But if you wan to be one of "those guys" well.....good luck.


I see you have a Bobcat there in your picture in the snow. How do you feel using that to plow driveways? No, i have none of those set up, i don't plan on making an actual "business" i just plan on getting customers that want me to plow their driveway, and that's what im going to do. I plan on starting with a few customers and hope my name goes from person to person, eventually getting me a lot of regular customers. I only plan on doing this in the winter, as the for the rest of the year i am a licensed plumber.

I have another question as far as plowing goes. Lets saw you're plowing a driveway that's straight, and dead at the end of the driveway is their house (like the garage) looking something like this (=====[]) the "=" being the driveway and the "[]" being the garage. How do you plow that so that you don't just pile the snow in front of their garage door way? I'd assume you pull up as close to the garage as you can, drop your plow, and drag the snow back at least the length of your plowing vehicle.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kingkong0192;1324864 said:


> I see you have a Bobcat there in your picture in the snow. How do you feel using that to plow driveways? No, i have none of those set up, i don't plan on making an actual "business" i just plan on getting customers that want me to plow their driveway, and that's what im going to do. I plan on starting with a few customers and hope my name goes from person to person, eventually getting me a lot of regular customers. I only plan on doing this in the winter, as the for the rest of the year i am a licensed plumber.
> 
> I have another question as far as plowing goes. Lets saw you're plowing a driveway that's straight, and dead at the end of the driveway is their house (like the garage) looking something like this (=====[]) the "=" being the driveway and the "[]" being the garage. How do you plow that so that you don't just pile the snow in front of their garage door way?


Well let me start off by saying your walking a very thin line as far as performing a service and in return your being paid, that my friend is a business. I'm sorry but it's guys like this who are killing this industry and yes it hits a nerve. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for people who are trying to make money but trying to compete with guys who do it this way is B.S.! And to come in here and ask the professional guys who are doing it the right way is kind of like a slap in the face. What if you bid a pluming job for some guy and your licensed and have all the qualification's and I was slow plowing so I start advertising pluming work and get this job. Maybe a bad analogy but you get the gist. BTW a skid steer would be one of the last pieces of equipment I would use compared to the prior examples. I don't mean any disrespect but I'm sure you can see my point.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldnt do it without the proper insurance. In the off chance you back over a kid, or take out someones garage you will be royally screwed. Unless of course you have the bankroll to handle a million dollar lawsuit...


Not to mention in the off chance the IRS finds out you arent paying taxes...


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

With some of the questions you are asking, it sounds like you had better stick to the plumbing.

It's kind of like me saying I going to start a plumbing business, then asking how to solder joints and install pipe.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

kingkong0192;1324864 said:


> I see you have a Bobcat there in your picture in the snow. How do you feel using that to plow driveways? No, i have none of those set up, i don't plan on making an actual "business" i just plan on getting customers that want me to plow their driveway, and that's what im going to do. I plan on starting with a few customers and hope my name goes from person to person, eventually getting me a lot of regular customers. *I only plan on doing this in the winter*, as the for the rest of the year i am a licensed plumber.
> 
> I have another question as far as plowing goes. Lets saw you're plowing a driveway that's straight, and dead at the end of the driveway is their house (like the garage) looking something like this (=====[]) the "=" being the driveway and the "[]" being the garage. How do you plow that so that you don't just pile the snow in front of their garage door way? I'd assume you pull up as close to the garage as you can, drop your plow, and drag the snow back at least the length of your plowing vehicle.


Hang on a second, you only plan to plow during winter?!?!?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Schnabel Plowin;1324904 said:


> Hang on a second, you only plan to plow during winter?!?!?


LOl Well we've had snow in May before.


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

Brian Young;1324897 said:


> Well let me start off by saying your walking a very thin line as far as performing a service and in return your being paid, that my friend is a business. I'm sorry but it's guys like this who are killing this industry and yes it hits a nerve. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for people who are trying to make money but trying to compete with guys who do it this way is B.S.! And to come in here and ask the professional guys who are doing it the right way is kind of like a slap in the face. What if you bid a pluming job for some guy and your licensed and have all the qualification's and I was slow plowing so I start advertising pluming work and get this job. Maybe a bad analogy but you get the gist. BTW a skid steer would be one of the last pieces of equipment I would use compared to the prior examples. I don't mean any disrespect but I'm sure you can see my point.


I do understand what you're saying, but im not doing what you think i am. I am NOT taking away work from people like yourself and others. Most of the people around here either use a snowblower, or a shovel. They do not have people such as yourself coming in that actually own a business, pay taxes, etc etc. That's the only reason i was considering a Bobcat, because most of the people live in one neighborhood and i could just drive it there and do 20 houses in the neighborhood, ya know?



blee1ash;1324902 said:


> With some of the questions you are asking, it sounds like you had better stick to the plumbing.
> 
> It's kind of like me saying I going to start a plumbing business, then asking how to solder joints and install pipe.


Haha. Nice comparison there, ya got me on that one i can't even come back at that one. However, everyone has to learn somewhere, im sure you weren't a master plower the second you got a plow on the front of your rig.



Schnabel Plowin;1324904 said:


> Hang on a second, you only plan to plow during winter?!?!?


I don't even know where i was going with that one.


----------



## krenge0 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Need Help*

I am looking a western unimount on a 2003 drodge ram 2500 but am not sure if it will fit on a 200 ford f350 any way to find that out??


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kingkong0192;1324912 said:


> I do understand what you're saying, but im not doing what you think i am. I am NOT taking away work from people like yourself and others. Most of the people around here either use a snowblower, or a shovel. They do not have people such as yourself coming in that actually own a business, pay taxes, etc etc. That's the only reason i was considering a Bobcat, because most of the people live in one neighborhood and i could just drive it there and do 20 houses in the neighborhood, ya know?


Yeah, I know exactly! Ok so there are no "winter service" actual companies in CT? No matter how you slice it, yes your in a sense taking food off the table or potential food from legit professional companies who do this for a living. So if an actual company came in and bid the same jobs you would just say "oh go ahead you take it"?


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

Brian Young;1324923 said:


> Yeah, I know exactly! Ok so there are no "winter service" actual companies in CT? No matter how you slice it, yes your in a sense taking food off the table or potential food from legit professional companies who do this for a living. So if an actual company came in and bid the same jobs you would just say "oh go ahead you take it"?


No, They would then be stealing my client. If they were already there, i wouldn't even try to get the job. I know what it's like to have people stealing your work, then doing such a bad job, that you have to go back and fix it. Most people around here already know me. Im like the neighborhood handyman.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote: "Haha. Nice comparison there, ya got me on that one i can't even come back at that one. However, everyone has to learn somewhere, im sure you weren't a master plower the second you got a plow on the front of your rig".




No one is going to say anything about being new and having questions but when you flat out said I'm not going to get insurance, report wages, pay taxes, again it's a slap in the face to the one's who do. I guess my point is if and when you do it the right way you will see why we have to charge x amount for a driveway vs. some joe shmow with a plow on their truck. Like someone else said, God forbid you hit something like a garage door, light fixture. The first thing they're probably going to ask is are you insured as most people ASSUME you are doing it the right way and have all that stuff.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kingkong0192;1324929 said:


> No, They would then be stealing my client. If they were already there, i wouldn't even try to get the job. I know what it's like to have people stealing your work, then doing such a bad job, that you have to go back and fix it. Most people around here already know me. Im like the neighborhood handyman.


Oh I'm sure. I've seen some very shotty pluming work! Just get the stupid insurance, pay a few bucks in tax and charge an appropriate rate and this become's a non-issue!


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

You have seen a potential market and are trying to tap into it. That is great, if you go about it the right way.

You say you are a plumber, do you work on you own or for someone else.

The first thing to do is run it as a business. Get some insurance and tax number and such. I assume you already have a tax number if you have your own plumbing business. I would think you could use some of the same business stuff if you already have your own plumbing buis. You will need to add snow removal to your business liabialty insurance though.

I would maybee buy an inexpensive truck and plow and do just your own drive and maybee a few friends or relatives for a winter or two, untill you get some experience.

I would think that a 3/4 ton pickup with a snowplow would be the way to go, but you also need to have a back-up plan incase of break downs. 

As far as pricing there are many ways of doing it, depends on what works for you and what works for the customers. Hourly, seasonal, per push, per inch, per sq. ft., per snowflake, and whatever else anyone can dream up.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

kingkong0192;1324929 said:


> No, They would then be stealing my client. If they were already there, i wouldn't even try to get the job. I know what it's like to have people stealing your work, then doing such a bad job, that you have to go back and fix it. Most people around here already know me. Im like the neighborhood handyman.


Its really not as big a deal as they are making it. I am sure if you have a plumbing business you have GL. call your agent and add residential snowplowing. Its probably only a few hundred a year and it's well worth it. Your agent will know what to do. I am sure you pay taxes on your plumbing business so when people pay you, you will have to claim that as income. Simple as that. Its worth the money just to protect yourself. You slide into 1 garage door or hit someones car with the plow and you would wish you had it. All in all your insurance is going to be probably your cheapest expense in this business despite what some make it out to be. Wait till you blow the tranny in a truck and you grab another one and blow the rear end. Plowing isn't all it's cracked up to be, insurance isn't the place to skimp either.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Brian Young;1324939 said:


> Quote: "Haha. Nice comparison there, ya got me on that one i can't even come back at that one. However, everyone has to learn somewhere, im sure you weren't a master plower the second you got a plow on the front of your rig".
> 
> No - I probably was not a master the second I got a plow on the front of my truck and I am still not a master, but I was pretty good, as I had preveiously worked for someone else before I started on my own.


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

Quite honestly, this is just one of my latest ideas. I've been reading about it for a while, but the questions people were asking just weren't specific enough. After seeing where you guys are coming from, i think im just going to do it the right way. Licensed, insured, whatever else is needed, etc etc. 

I actually have a 1997 Ford F-250 super duty with a 7.3L diesel in it. The problem is that thing is just about mint, and i would hate to use that. I will probably just end up buying a beat around truck. 

Thanks for all the input by the way, although i might be asking stupid questions, i greatly appreciate each answer.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

blee1ash;1324957 said:


> Brian Young;1324939 said:
> 
> 
> > Quote: "Haha. Nice comparison there, ya got me on that one i can't even come back at that one. However, everyone has to learn somewhere, im sure you weren't a master plower the second you got a plow on the front of your rig".
> ...


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

All that I'm trying to say is that you should probabbly have some experience or knowledge about plowing, other than what you can find on plow site, before you try to start your own plowing service. 

Not that the info on plow site is bad, it is very good in fact, I just don't think that is eonugh. I think most customers would be very dissapointed if the guy they hired did not even know how to clear the snow from infront of their garage doors.

If you don't want your business to go "down the drain" right away, you should porbably get some experience with a plow and figure out how to operate one before you take on customers.

If you buy a "beat around truck" what will you do when It breaks down and there is already 6" of snow on the ground?


----------



## kingkong0192 (Oct 17, 2011)

blee1ash;1325078 said:


> All that I'm trying to say is that you should probabbly have some experience or knowledge about plowing, other than what you can find on plow site, before you try to start your own plowing service.
> 
> Not that the info on plow site is bad, it is very good in fact, I just don't think that is eonugh. I think most customers would be very dissapointed if the guy they hired did not even know how to clear the snow from infront of their garage doors.
> 
> ...


Haha. You're right. The problem is i don't know anyone around here that has a spare truck that would be willing to let me plow with it. I honestly can't think of any snow removal companies in my town off the top of my head.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

So let me get this right... your going to get a beat around truck to run a business. so when the truck breaks down and your customer is wanting to get to work but cant get out of driveway he/she is going to think "ya... he runs a business and uses crap for equipment but its OK" I think not, every year I pick up customers because they "broke down" in 24 years I have never not made my deadlines. and its not from driving a "beater" a beater is what a guy that wants beer money drives. (of coerce now that Ive said that I will)


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Something else to consider about using a Bobcat is the weight and the amount of pressure it is going to put on the driveway? While a PU with a blade on the front is going to be heavy, it will have no where near the same down pressure than a skid steer. You may end up replacing a few driveways when all the snow melts and your customers start calling and b!%$hing about how everything is all spider webbed and cracked from your loader. Maybe I am way off on this but...........


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Plowing isn't rocket science despite what a lot of people on here make it out to be. It's mostly common sense and you get better with practice as with anything else. I would agree that you have to have reliable equipment and back up plans if you are going to do it as a business. People count on you. No vacations in the winter. Trucks break. Here is what I would do if I were you. You dont want to ruin your 97 by plowing, understood, so buy another truck to dedicate just to plowing but buy an 8' blade for your other truck as strictly a back up. You were going to buy a bobcat and a truck. Instead of spending all the money on the skidsteer buy one decent reliable plow truck and buy a nice condition used plow set up for your current truck. Then it is there if you break down with your primary plow truck.

Plowing itself just takes practice. Someone experienced would probably do the driveways you do in 1/3 the time when you first start but after a few storms and getting used to the truck you will get faster and more efficient. Just do a nice job and be reliable....the speed will come with time.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

id use your truck as the main one and buy a beater as your backup. buy a backup with a plow on it. so that way you have two complete units. it would be even nicer if the plows or at least mounts were the same


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

gbtl;1328047 said:


> id use your truck as the main one and buy a beater as your backup. buy a backup with a plow on it. so that way you have two complete units. it would be even nicer if the plows or at least mounts were the same


exactly what im doing, im using my truck as the main truck and buying another f350 reg cab 4x4 as back and it comes with a 9ft fisher mm plow so either plow can be used on either truck, and parts can be interchanged from one truck to the other. and the truck is coming from a well known local construction company who bought it new in 97.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

This may be a good place for you to start to learn the basics:  Plowing Tips


----------

